# Scotch Naturals



## Ashley Teague (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone try this brand out? Did you like it?


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2012)

No but I might after reading about it. I love the idea of the solvent free kids polish.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 1, 2013)

Never heard of it, but seeing the price, I'm not about to try it either.


----------



## Marj B (Jan 1, 2013)

Never heard of it and the prices are crazy. Wal-mart has Piggy Paint for little girls. I haven't priced it but is lots cheaper. I bought 4 bottles of SunCoat. It is water based nail polish. You can remove it with water if you only have it on 2 or 3 days. If you leave it a week, it's impossible to get off. It doesn't come of with regular remover either.You can buy theirs or Piggy Paint remover. I got some Onyx No Odor polish remover at wal-mart and I'm sure it would take it off. Go to: http://www.luckyvitamin.com/c-603-nail-colors

They have good shipping prices and several brands of safe nail polish. I don't like the water base nail polish.


----------



## Ashley Teague (Jan 2, 2013)

I really dont care about the price...just knowing it's better for you makes it way worth it! I was more interested in quality compared to other water based polishes.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a few bottles and it's well worth the price. They last a long time and don't stain my nails. Plus I love the silly names they give the colors.


----------



## Ashley Teague (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank You!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was thinking of getting the one called Kiltlifter.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 7, 2013)

That one's my favorite.


----------



## Ashley Teague (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it a blue based red or orange?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Teague* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really dont care about the price...just knowing it's better for you makes it way worth it! I was more interested in quality compared to other water based polishes.


 Well, to each their own. My personal opinion is that you should eat/do/use what you enjoy. Life's too short not to.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 10, 2013)

I really like Smugglers Gold and Widow Woods Nightcap. I've almost bought their cocktail trio a couple of times but have yet to do more than add them to my cart. It's expensive, but I've spent that much on Butter London nail polish and have really liked how long lasting they are.


----------



## Ashley Teague (Jan 10, 2013)

> Well, to each their own. My personal opinion is that you should eat/do/use what you enjoy. Life's too short not to.


 Yes, to each their own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

